# Kasumi and Wrex



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

We decided we wanted 2 more cockatiels so we went to buy these two from a breeder (yea we learned our lessons well :blush: ).









This is Kasumi, our little girl (or so we hope, dna will tell in a week). She's still really young, begging for food, but she eats by herself. Still we're a bit overprotective to her, and we're not allowing her to play with the others until she's a bit stronger.









Meet Wrex, the new guy. We fell in love with his subtle colours. He's really a softy, but he doesn't like to be held that much. Still, we'll keep playing with him to overcome that.









I mean just look at them, they are SO adorable!


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

wow! stunning!


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

awww they are nice im thinking about getting a couple more really like the whitefaced pearl pied but think i might struggle to find one


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Beautiful tiels! love there colors.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

A few more pictures 










































Today we noticed that our Wrex, having been raised close to a nightingale, has managed to pick up some of it's repertoire. He has a pretty song!


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

Pretty  , I love the name Kasumi!
What are the names of the other 2 tiels?


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

They are adorable


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

Kaoru said:


> Pretty  , I love the name Kasumi!
> What are the names of the other 2 tiels?


Thank you 

The others are calleg Garrus (male whiteface) and Liara (female wildcolour).


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice Shotoetoe  , I wish my bf would let me have 4 tiels XD . I have a whiteface and a cinnamon like you


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

they are gorgeous


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

Your tiels are beautiful!! I love All of the names you have chosen for your fid family!! The two new ones are soooooooooooo precious! You sure were lucky to find such a pair. Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

Thank you all.
Today we've lost our whitefaced Garrus. I'm rather down atm.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

They are gorgeous and I'm deeply sorry about your loss!


----------

